# hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,



## Darven (16. Apr. 2012)

mein Name ist Marlies und ich lebe bei München,
ich hatte einen schönen kleinen Teich, leider wurde das Wasser immer weniger, weil mein Hund  gerne baden ging und unsanft aus dem Wasser stieg . im oberen Drittel waren eingie Löcher. Die alte Folie konnte man nicht kleben.

Im März entschloss ich mich dann klurzfristig (ohne genauen Plan) den Teich zu erneuern.
Ich grabe noch heute............................................und im Traum hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können was das für eine schufterei ist.

*Ich bitte Euch, mal auf mein Bild zu schauen, ob ich es so lassen kann, oder ob Fehler erkennbar sind.*
eins ist vorher - das andere jetzt - ich hoffe ja dass nachher auch noch kommt 
Der Teich ist ca. 10m lang und 5,5m breit.  Tief ist er an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,10m

ich will keine Tiere einsetzten,  was freiwillig kommt kann bleiben.

liebe Grüße
Marlies/Darven


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo & Willkommen Marlies,

Auch wenn Du nichts einsetzen willst.
Es dürfte den freiwilligen Gästen im Winter etwas besser gefallen und sicherer sein,
wenn Du dem tiefen Bereich noch so 10-20cm mehr Tiefe gönnst.

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn der tiefe Bereich?
ggf. macht es auch Sinn dort ein paar cm zuzugeben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Servus Marlies,

das schaut schon mal nicht schlecht aus, trotzdem ein paar kleine Änderungen
würde ich noch vornehmen.

Fasse den Tiefenbereich zusammen, keine so 3 einzelne tiefen Zonen - wie Jörg auch
schon geschrieben hat - 10 - 20 cm mehr im Tiefenbereich wären noch gut.
Achte bei den Flachwasserzonen, dass diese auf alle Fälle waagrecht sind, noch besser
ist, wenn sie leicht nach aussen hängen.
Dadurch wird verhindert dass das Substrat immer wieder in die tieferen Regionen
rutscht.
Was evtl. auch noch möglich wäre - einen Ufergraben anlegen.
Darin könntest Du die meisten Wasserpflanzen einpflanzen, denn da haben sie ideale
Wachstumsbedingungen.

Kannst ja mal in meine Signatur klicken, da siehst Du wie ich das gelöst habe.

Übrigens ich wohne auch nicht so weit weg von München - allerdings gut 70 km südlich.

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Moin Marlies,
willkommen im Forum.
Du schreibst, daß der neue Teich *10 m lang und 5,5 m breit *ist.
Das rechte der beiden Bilder zeigt Deinen "neuen Teich"?
 vll. verstehe ich ja auch etwas total falsch?


----------



## Darven (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Andreas, __ Moderlieschen und Eva-Maria,
vielen Dank für Eure tollen Tips!!!

ich merke schon, die Sache mit dem Teich hat ein hohes Suchtpotenzial 

sobald es wieder trockener wird werde ich an der Tiefe des Teichs arbeiten und auch das Loch z.Z. ca. 80cm lang und 40cm breit (wild und weibl. geschätzt) wird größer werden.

Mein Ergeiz ist groß, nur leider habe ich mir beim ausgraben 2 Rippen gebrochen als ich mit der Schaufel voll Lehm in den "Henkel" der Schubkarre gefallen bin, so dass ich jetzt nur noch halbe Schubkarren fahren kann und auch die Schaufeln sind nur noch halb voll. 

die Bilder, liebe Eva-Maria sind in der Reihenfolge verkehrt, das 2. ist der Teich vor meiner "Verwirklichung" , und jetzt hohlen mich die Geister ein die ich so laut rief.

Es  mach tmir  total Spaß in der Erde zu graben, und meinem Mann fällt es immer schwerer zuzuschaun wie ich mich abplage, aber ich gehe in der Arbeit total auf, wenn ich grabe, muss ich den ganzen Tag über nix nachdenken - pure Meditation  un d  solang es nicht zuwarm wird können meine Lurche, __ Schnecken und Pflanzen in den Wannen bleiben.

und betonieren ,O) ist ja auch nochmal so was, was mich fasziniert, Deine Bilder Markus sind ein wahrer Quell für neue Ideen.

Also, vielen Dank nochmal
und wenn ich einen Schritt weiter bin zeig ich´s Euch 

Marlies/Darven


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies


Darven schrieb:


> ich merke schon, die Sache mit dem Teich hat ein hohes Suchtpotenzial
> ...
> Mein Ergeiz ist groß,* nur leider habe ich mir beim ausgraben 2 Rippen gebrochen als ich mit der Schaufel voll Lehm in den "Henkel" der Schubkarre gefallen bin, so dass ich jetzt nur noch halbe Schubkarren fahren kann und auch die Schaufeln sind nur noch halb voll*.
> ...
> ...



da ziehe ich einmal virtuell den Hut vor dir! 
Ich erlaube mir sogar die Behauptung das genau dies auch einige andere Boardies tun.
Mit der Meditation das kenne ich irgendwie, hab mich bisher nur nicht getraut das zu schreiben. 

So wie du berichtest soll es ein naturnaher Teich werden. 
Schau ruhig im Unterforum 'Naturnahe Teiche' vorbei, dort ganz oben angepinnt ist einer von vielen [thread=21822]*Fachbeiträgen*[/thread] zu dieser Thematik. Hier sind konzentriert eine Menge von Informationen für dich enthalten.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> da ziehe ich einmal virtuell den Hut vor dir!


Da schliesse ich mich an und wünsche gute Genesung!


----------



## Darven (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke für die Blumen 

hab heute weitergegraben und dabei eine Blindschleiche, kleiner als ein __ Regenwurm gefunden.
Also liebe Teicherneuerer: Vorsichtig und umsichtig graben!

Am Freitag geht´s weiter und so Gott will wird am Sonntag die Folie verlegt.

liebe Grüße
Marlies


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hey Marlies,

herzlich Willkommen 

Zum Teich sage ich mal noch nicht so viel ... außer die Außenmaße sind schon gigantisch ... und 1,10m sind auch okay. Mein Teich war bisher auch nicht tiefer.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht wirklich dahintergestiegen, wie der Teich in der Aufteilung sein soll 

Aber mach mal ... hast ja schon Anregungen bekommen und bist fleißig am Umsetzen 

Mandy


----------



## Darven (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Marlies,
> 
> herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...






*lach* ich auch nicht

wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, warum ich keine 3 Abteilungen haben soll, ich dachte halt, dass sich die Planzen dann nicht ungehindert ausbreiten können, und die Wasserlinie ist so hoch, dass alles mindestens 10cm unter Wasser steht es gibt also Flachwasserzonen nicht nur am Rand, außerdem kann ich dann den Teich leichter Reinigen, wenn ich  auch mittenduchgehen kann   (soweit meine vage Vorstellung )  

ist das keine gute Idee???    bitte sagt doch Eure Meinung!

lg Marlies /Darven


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Marlies, so einen Teich hatte ich auch mal, in der Mitte hatte ich einen ca. 80 cm breiten Steg zum Durchlaufen,
war toll. Jetzt habe ich einen Koiteich, ich kann immer noch durchlaufen, nur steht mir das Wasser dann teilweise bis zum Hals !!


----------



## Darven (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke  Jolantha, 

jetzt bau ich erstmal den Teich, ......
und wie ich hier gelernt habe, kommt nächstes Jahr dann der Totalumbau....... zum Koiteich.

immer Eins nach dem Anderen lol

*aber eine Frage noch:*
Thema Teichmatten, kann ich da auch billigen Kunstrasen kaufen?  und warum soll er keine Noppen haben? 
und was heißt die Matten sanden? Sand oben drauf oder drunter?
klebt man die Matten auf die Folie?

herzliche Grüße
Marlies


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies.





Darven schrieb:


> Thema Teichmatten, kann ich da auch billigen Kunstrasen kaufen?


Könntest Du, aber es scheint da auf die Produkte an zu kommen.
Mal gibt es engmaschige und mal gibt es gröbere.


> und warum soll er keine Noppen haben?


Ich kenne mich mit Kunstrasen nicht wirklich aus, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das Kunstrasen mitunter auch unten enie härtere Struktur haben kann, damit man sie auf dem Boden verlegt und sie sich durch diese Noppen eben weniger im Erdreich verschiebt... so eine art Spikes.
Diese dürften auf Anhieb erstmal nicht schlimm sein, aber auf Dauer dürften sie die Folie punktuell schädigen (vor allem niedrigen Temperaturen, weil da dann der Kunststoffanteil mehr erhärtet)





> und was heißt die Matten sanden? Sand oben drauf oder drunter?


Das heist eigentlich, das man, unter zur hilfe nahme von Wasser, Sand von Hand, von oben, in die Ufermatte einreibt, damit die Körner schön drin sitzen und durch den Kappilareffekt dann das Wasser nach oben und ggf. über einen Wall befördern. Später wird das ganze durch die angewachsenen Pflanzen und deren Wurzeln untersützt und bewerkstelligt.





> klebt man die Matten auf die Folie?


Kann man bzw. kommt es halt auf die Uferstruktur an und die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten an, ob es wirklich notwendig bzw. möglich ist.

Ich hoffe ich habe alle bzw. einige Klarheiten beseitigt und nicht zuviel Unsinn geschrieben  :Zwinker


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

guten morgen Andres,
danke, jetzt ist´s mir klar

einen schönen Tag noch
Marlies


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies
auch bei mir liegt Kunstrasen rings herum als Randkaschierung. In grün !! *Ohne* Noppen ,  auch deshalb, weil diese sich im Laufe der Zeit ablösen und als grüner Krümelkram alles einsauen.


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke Jolantha,
da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen, dann wird das Loch in meinem Geldbeutel nicht ganz so groß , Noppen müssen jetzt ja wirklich nicht sein 

Sonne schein und ich muss arbeiten..............wo ich so schön buddeln könnt  , das Leben ist so hart manchmal.

lg Marlies


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo,

die Noppen beim Kunstrasen dienen bei der Verlegung auf glatten Böden der Drainage, dass das Wasser unter dem Kunstrasen besser abfließen kann. Dieses ist aber bei der Verwendung am, und im Teich nicht erforderlich.

Du solltest aber den Kunstrasen vor dem Einsatz am, und im Teich sehr gut spülen, am besten mit einem Hochdruckreiniger, bis es nicht mehr schäumt.


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen. Eine, die gerne gräbt und das mit gebrochenen Rippen. 



> wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, warum ich keine 3 Abteilungen haben soll,


Es ist besser eine größere zusammenhängende Zone als Tiefbereich zu haben, um den Tieren im Winter in genügender Tiefe eine Rückzugsmöglichkeit zu bieten. Außerdem sammelt sich in kleinen tiefen Löchern gut Laub und anderes, was sich aber schlecht entfernen lässt.


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke Lolo, schäumen soflls auch nicht, habe verstanden!

Kolja, denkst Du dass die __ Molche das tiefe Loch nicht finden, wenn sie ein ca. 60cm Loch daneben haben?
Der Dreck macht mir nichts aus, aber das Loch derart zu vergößern sprengt meine Muskelkapazität  dann doch.


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*



Darven schrieb:


> schäumen soflls auch nicht



Hallo Marlies,

der Kunstrasen ist wohl imprägniert, und das Zeug sollte vorher schon raus.


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

natürlich finden sie das. Bei einer zusammenhängenden Tiefzone gibt es mehr Wasservolumen und damit mehr Lebensraum und Rückzugsmöglichkeit im Winter.

Mach doch noch mal ein aktuelles Foto von deinen Grabearbeiten.


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

ja Kolja, aber dann komme ich nicht mehr an die Seerosen ran wenn ich sie im Herbst abschneiden will.....


----------



## Plätscher (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*



Darven schrieb:


> ja Kolja, aber dann komme ich nicht mehr an die Seerosen ran wenn ich sie im Herbst abschneiden will.....



Es gibt Watthosen und für Weicheier  Teleskopscheren.


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

hi Jürgen, das reinkommen in den Teich ist nihct mein Problem, ABER das rauskommen!

musste schon 1/2 Stunde warten bis jemand gerettet hat  so glitschig isses.

watt für Hosen????überhaupt und das mit den Scheren ist ja auch so ein Geduldspiel, und wenn ich was nicht hab dann isses Geduld zumal das abschneiden ja noch geht, aber das rausfischen ist bei einen gut eingewachsenen Teich wirklich ein Geduldsspiel, spielen wäre ja noch o.k. aber Geduld..........


----------



## Kolja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

wenn ich das Foto anschaue, kann ich deinen Gedankengängen bzw. Grabegängen nicht ganz folgen.
Die Dämme, die du stehen gelassen hast sind dann über oder unter Wasser? Ist die Schnur die Wasserlinie? Was ist das für ein Ringwall im mittleren tiefen Loch?



> ABER das rauskommen!


 Dafür baut man am besten unterschiedliche Höhen/Terrassen/Stufen ein.

Ich stelle mir die Verlegung der Folie schwierig und faltig vor, wenn du das Profil so lässt, wie es ist.


----------



## Darven (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Liebe Andrea,
alle liegt unter der Wasserlinie, manche Dämme kommen noch weg, besonders der um das Loch, 
ich werde versuchen alles homogener zu gestalten,
die Dämme kommen daher, weil ich ein Buch habe in dem seht, dass man das so machen soll damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht, jetzt werde ich es so  machen, dass es eine Terrasse ist, zumindest werde ich es versuchen.

Das Wasser wird 10cm unterhalb der Schnur stehen, was ich m Anfang nicht bedacht habe ist der Sand unter und über der Folie....so dass ich noch alles etwas tiefer machen muss.

Noch ein Problem tut sich auf, ich habe die Folie schon gekauft (bei OBI ein Angebot) nur leider nur 12m, was sich nun um 2m zu kurz herausstellt. 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung! 
ich versuche das nun gelernte umzusetzen und melde mich dann mit einem neuen Foto wieder


----------



## Kolja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

bei welcher Tiefe bist du denn jetzt angekommen? Vielleicht muss es ja gar nicht tiefer sein? Du willst doch keine Fische? 
Sand brauchst du unter der Folie nicht, wenn du Vlies auslegst. Das puffert Steine und Wurzeln sehr gut ab. 

Außenherum hast du doch schon eine schöne Flachwasserzone. Wenn du mit der Wasseroberfläche unter der Schnur bleibst, ist dein Teich tiefer als das Umland und es kann Erde=Nährstoff eingetragen werden, welches dem Teich nicht gut tut. Oder täuscht hier das Foto andere Höhen vor?

Vielleicht musst du gar nicht mehr viel graben, wenn du nochmal genau die gewünschten Höhen überlegst.

Viel Spaß und Durchhaltevermögen weiterhin.


----------



## Darven (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke für Deine Tips! 
das Gelände ist zur Straße hin etwas abschüssig, jetzt erhöhe ich dort ein wenig so dass die Wasserlinie höher kommt und es "ebenerdig ist. 
Heute hat es leider viel geregnet, und fürs WE ist auch viel REgen angesagt, aber so langsam wird es.

Ich dank Euch Allen nochmal sehr!!!!! 
Eure Anregungen und Tips sind einfach Gold wert, so bekommt mein Teich langsam ein harmonisches Aussehn (auch wenn ich noch keine Watthose hab, ist ja auch noch kein Wasser drinnen )

neues Foto zur Kontrolle gibts hoffentlich mitte nächster Wo.

bis dann wünsch ich Euch ein schöne WE!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,


> die Dämme kommen daher, weil ich ein Buch habe in dem seht, dass man das so machen soll damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht


um ein Abrutschen des Substrates zu verhindern solltest Du die Pflanzzonen leicht
nach aussen hängen lassen - dann kann kein Substrat abrutschen.
Und die vielen kleinen Löchlein und unterschiedlichen Höhen solltest Du auf alle Fälle 
beseitigen - Du sollst schon unterschiedliche Pflanztiefen machen - aber nicht so viele
kleine Löcher, da wirst Du mit der Folie riesen Probleme bekommen, diese anständig zu
verlegen und noch dazu brauchst Du so viel mehr Folie als wenn Du harmonische Übergänge
machst.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Ja lieber Markus, 
mein Internet hatte sich verabschiedet, und Du hast absolut recht ! 
Aber nu iss die Folie drinnen, die Dämme habe  ich entfernt und auch sonst alles homogener gemacht (wie mir hier gott sei dank geraten wurde), wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht genug, aber meine Kräfte sind jetzt alle und ich muss noch den Rand machen, das ist ja auch nochmal ein ordentlicher Kraftaufwand.
Mein Mann würde mir ja gerne helfen, ich weiß nur leider oft nicht genau was ich will und stelle das dann erst beim schuften fest wie es werden soll....

ich hoffe auf ein gnädiges Urteil  
das Teich ist noch nicht voll,  

wie geht´s jetzt weiter?? 
Muss die gesamte Folie bedeckt sein wegen der UV Bestrahlung? wie habt ihr das gemacht? Einige Schubkarren Sand und 1 Schubkarre Lehm hab ich schon reingeschmissen, ich hab jetzt doch einwenig Angst, dass ich den Teich überdünge wenn ich so weitermache,
Die "Löcher " waren so gedacht, dass ich sie fast auffülle und somit viel Boden für __ Iris u.s.w. habe


----------



## Kolja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

da warst du ja fleißig. Leider kann ich auf den kleinen Fotos nicht so viel erkennen. Kannst du sie ein bisschen größer machen?

Folie bedecken geht gut mit Ufermatten, Substrat, Steinen (nach meiner Meinung nicht so viele). Such doch mal nach Randgestaltung, die macht jeder anders.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

mit Sand und Lehm kannst Du nichts überdüngen, da in beiden keine Nährstoffe sind.
Wenn Du die Folie jetzt ein paar Tage oder Wochen der UV - Strahlung aussetzt ist das 
nicht so schlimm - nur auf Dauer musst Du dagegen was unternehmen.
Mein Favourit ist nach wie vor die Ufermatte.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

yeepy!! jetzt kann ichs!
ich kann Euch jetzt große Fotos zeigen 

dank Euch beiden, und Markus __ Moderlieschen Du bist wirklich Gold wert! Jetzt kann ich die Berge an Lehm in den Teich schmeißen, morgen bekomme ich noch eine 1/2 Schaufel Kies (ca. 40 Schubkarren)
da hab ich noch zu tun die nächste Zeit und weil so viel Folie noch übrig ist kann ich noch mehr Uferzone formen.
Klingt bestimmt verrückt, aber ich fühl mich wie ein Kind 1 Woche vor Weihnachten....

bis bald


----------



## Kolja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

na dann, viel Spaß.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

ich persönlich halte von Kies im Teich nicht so viel, auch zu viel Lehm würde ich nicht einbringen  - dann wird das blos ein "Batz".

Nimm am besten ganz normalen Bausand von einer Kiesgrube - der hat auch einen Lehmanteil
- das reicht aus.
Kies im Teich hat den Nachteil - dass dieser schlechter sauber gehalten werden kann - 
bei einer sandigen Grundoberfläche kann ich besser einmal mit dem Kescher drüber gehen und
Laub bzw. Fadenalgen entfernen.



> da hab ich noch zu tun die nächste Zeit und weil so viel Folie noch übrig ist kann ich noch mehr Uferzone formen.


 
ja die kannst Du jetzt in aller Ruhe ausarbeiten - lieber ein paar Tage mehr Zeit lassen
und dann mit dem Ergebnis Zufrieden sein - als einfach schnell, schnell Wasser rein.

Mir wären Deine Uferzonen noch zu schräge, da lässt sich nur schlecht was bepflanzen.

LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

...herzlich Willkommen Marlies!

Schnell mein Senf zu der Sache: Ich habe damals in meinen Teich reinen Lehmboden eingebracht, ich habe perfektes Pflanzenwachstum und keine Algenblüten (ohne Fische, aber auch ohne Filter o.ä).
Als Abdeckschicht des Lehmbodens habe ich eine ca. 5cm dicke Sandschicht verwendet, so schwemmt nicht so viel Dreck auf.
Pflanzen wachsen perfekt..

lG und viel Spaß hier!
Daniel


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke Euch Beiden, 
das mit dem Lehm beruhigt mich, 
Ufermatten möchte ich erst einsetzen wenn alles andere ausgeschöpft ist.


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

so, nun ist doch alles anders als ich es mit ausgedacht hatte und auch wie es mir geraten wurde!
WEIL: ich nicht messen kann!  Das Wasser steht viel höher als ich es akribisch ausgemessen habe ,

aber nun wieder alles raus und das wieder "aufmauern" was ich so mühsam rausgebuddelt habe.... lass ich einfach.

So sieht es jetzt aus: Das grüne ist der billige Gartenteppich, unterscheidet sich von einer Ufermatte von aussehen kaum, leider ließ er sich nicht um meine engen Kurven legen, so dass ich einzelne Stücke verlegt habe.
Das mit der Uferzone, mache ich, wenn ich wieder mehr Kraft habe , im Moment will sich mein Muskelkater gar nicht mehr legen.

Ach ja, dank geistiger Umnachtung habe ich auch noch die Folie schon abgeschnitten bevor ich an die Kapillarsperre gedacht habe, seht ihr noch Hoffnung?? (Ich meine für meinen Teich!) kann Unterstützung aufmunternde Worte gebrauchen !


----------



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

"Unterstützung und aufmunternde Worte" ist nicht so einfach.
Abgeschnittene Folie ist abgeschnittene Folie. Hast du das Foto nach dem Schnitt gemacht? Dann ist doch noch reichlich da!

Höhenmessen ist nicht einfach und da sind schon viele Fehler vorgekommen.

Was ich hier von dir so lese (z.B. Seerose) zeigt mir eine große Eile. Gerade der Rand, Bepflanzung und das Ufer brauchen Zeit und Geduld. Bei mir, mehr als die ganze Graberei. 

Du hast doch trotz Muskelkater, Rippen etc. sehr viel geschafft. Lass es doch ein bisschen in Ruhe angehen. Schau dich hier noch mal nach Randgestaltung um, trinke Kaffee auf deinem Steg/Holzpodest und lass es dir erst mal gut gehen.

Das wird schon


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Danke Andrea, 
für Deine aufmunternden Worte!

Geduld ist nicht so meine Stärke , ich übe - morgen!  
nicht graben, ein bischen pflanzen und viel am (zukünftigen)Teich sitzen un wirken lassen  (wirkt schon )

p.s. und immer schau ich auf Dein "Mitgliedfoto"   Es sieht schön aus - Was ist das???


----------



## Kolja (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

dann mach dir einen schönen Tag!

Mein Avatar zeigt ein Tausdenblatt/Myriophyllum

Hier mal von der Seite:

 

Ich weiß´nicht mehr, welches genau es war. Leider ist es aus meinem Teich verschwunden.


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

hallo Andrea,
es ist wunderschön! Gott sei Dank hast Du ja noch ein Foto und das ist einfach wunderschön zart und kraftvoll zugleich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo Marlies,

jetzt hab ich in einem anderen Thread, ein altes Foto von Deinem Teich gesehen, der war ja
wunderschön, ich bin überzeugt, dass Dein neuer Teich wieder genauso schön wird.

Üb Dich nur in Geduld, das wird schon, auch  mit der abgeschnittenen Folie, das ist 
zwar nicht gut aber da kann man schon noch tricksen.

Z. B. nachträglich einen Ufergraben anbringen - ich habs ja auch gemacht, das wird schon.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

@Markus: Ufergraben:  genau - aber erst in 2 Jahren, Du hast Dir ja auch Zeit gelassen, dann kann ich schaun was für Fehler ih übernehmen will . Für´s Erste hab ich noch genug zu tun....aber es wird.

Ja, der Alte war halt auch schon 15 Jahre in Ruhe gelassen worden. Ich hoffe ja, dass es beim Neuen schneller geht, wenn ich erstmal fertig bin mit Um- Rumbauen... (so 3-5 Jahre wirds schon dauern).

Ich lese viel hier, da lern ich dann tricksen und dass es sogar Teiche aus Edelstahl gibt , s gibt nix was ned gibt.


----------



## Darven (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

 mein Teich ist heute klar, na ja fast, noch 1-2 Schewbeteilchen aber ist kann zumindest schon mal ca. 60cm runterschaun und Algen hab ich auch keine mehr.
Was warten so ausmacht , die Pflanzen wachsen auch schon, langsam aber immerhin.

Morgen soll´s ja wieder Winter werden, dann hab ich wieder Pause und kann warten........


----------



## Springmaus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

Hallo,

gefällt mir 

ABER   die Folie muss weg.  Ich weiß nicht einfach aber da fällt Dir
bestimmt was ein.


----------



## Darven (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

*Lach* 
die Folie muss weg! JAWOLL 
ich arbeite dran!


----------



## walter101 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: hallo, ich möchte mich gerne vorstellen,*

hallo Marlies,
sehr schön geworden
lg.Walter


----------

